# JD 345 Transmission



## Marty Placker (Jun 15, 2020)

My father inlaw recently gave me his old 97 JD 345 and I am in the process of repairing or replacing the worn or broken parts and pieces needed to put this tractor back to good condition. It actually is in pretty good condition considering the age but needs some TLC. I consider myself to be a pretty good mechanic but I am a novice when it comes to working on one of these tractors and am hoping to get somed guidance from knowledgeable members on this forum. The biggest concern I have is the Tuff Torq K70 transmission. The transmission works fine but it seems to be leaking fluid at the split line between the upper and lower case. My question is how difficult is it to split the casings and reseal. Is there any thing else I should do "while I am in there". It's my undestanding that Tufftorq no longer sells parts or rebuild kits for this transmission. That being the case if I should have to replace the transmission at some point is there a direct replacement direct transmission available? I would appreciate any advise or info forum members can provide.


----------



## George of Buford (Mar 4, 2019)

I used to own a 1997 345 and thought it was a great mower. I am a retired JD tech so I have some experience with this hydro. Not a bad job, but the Tech manual TM1574 would probably be needed for torque specs and general guidance. There is no gasket required. They just use a type of form a gasket. I would definitely change the hydro filter M806848, steering filter AM120916 and the hydraulic fluid. JD Low Vis Hygard is the recommended fluid.

I have a couple M806848 filters left over for sale. I could also give you a digital copy of the TM1574. Let me know if you are interested. [email protected]


----------



## Marty Placker (Jun 15, 2020)

George thanks for your response and the offer. I completed the transmission repair a few weeks ago and as you suggested replaced the filters as you suggested. Transmission no longer leaks oil and is operating as it should.


----------

